# تفضلوا الكتاب الرائع -وحصرياً : Factory Physics, Second Edition



## zidaan (10 يناير 2010)

Factory Physics, Second Edition 






*Wallace Hopp, Mark Spearman, "Factory Physics, Second Edition" *
McGraw-Hill/Irwin 2000 | ISBN-10: 0256247951 | 720 Pages | PDF | 31,1 MB 

Comprehensive Introduction to Manufacturing Management text covering the behavior laws at work in factories. Examines operating policies and strategic objectives. Hopp presents the concepts of manufacturing processes and controls within a "physics" or "laws of nature" analogy--a novel approach. There is enough quantitative material for an engineer's course, as well as narrative that a management major can understand and apply.

http://ifile.it/t0iglxw/fACTORY PHYSICS.rar​


----------



## عماد محمود (14 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى زيدان


----------



## zidaan (15 يناير 2010)

العفو اخي الفاضل


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (12 يونيو 2010)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## يحي الحربي (12 يونيو 2010)

حياك الله وبياك اخي الكريم زيدان
 file expired 
ان كان بالامكان رفعه مرة اخرى
جهودك مشكورة


----------



## حسن علي حسن (1 مايو 2011)

Sorry, I need the book but it is not available any more.
thanks


----------



## حسن علي حسن (19 أغسطس 2011)

book is not available at the link, thank u


----------



## Naderhaggar (28 أغسطس 2011)

http://ebookee.org/go/?u=http://depositfiles.com/files/iud8m1naj This is a working link


----------



## zidaan (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا أخي Naderhaggar لتجديد الرابط


----------

